# Shotcut (editor vídeo)



## Sebastião Ferreira (Jul 25, 2021)

O filtro áudio/volume não aparece as propriedades?

The audio/volume filter doesn't show the properties?


----------



## eternal_noob (Jul 25, 2021)

> We currently do not have enough resources to moderate international discussions, thus we support only English topics. Please do not use any other language, as this will result in the topic deletion/lockdown. This rule will probably change in the future, however until then please respect it.











						FreeBSD Forums Rules
					

This section contains general FreeBSD Forums rules which should be followed by all members in order to keep the quality of these forums on a high level.  Though many of the FreeBSD development members read this forum, we cannot always guarantee that we will get to your questions in a timely...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

